# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  درخواست مطالب در مورد soc و virtualization

## aspppsa

سلام
من بدنبال مطالبی در مورد آشنایی با مرکز عملیات امنیت(soc) و تکنولوژی مجازی سازی(virtualization) هستم اکه کسی مطلبی داره در این مورد ممنونش میشم.با تشکر

----------

